# Ideal blank size



## MRDucks2 (Nov 19, 2017)

Have been cutting own blanks, buying blanks, will be casting as some point in the future. Also trying various kits. So here is the question; what do you consider to be the ideal blank size?  I thought 3/4 x 3/4 x 5” but find som kits needing a 6” blank, and finding many using enough less than 5” to feel I am wasting the rest of the blank. What size would be ideal and the best value?


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## TattooedTurner (Nov 19, 2017)

I mainly cast 5" blanks in a 1" pvc tube with a 0.8" ID. I was having way too many cutoffs with 5.5" blanks, and still do with 5" but it gives me a little room to choose the best part of the blank. I have shorter tubes for single barrel pens.


----------

